# Jesus Meets Frankenstein ?



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

I had to slam on my brakes and take a picture when I saw this sign.... 
I might have to stop in and see what the heck is going on at this church  Could this be some sort of cage fight or grudge match ? If so I want tickets !


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

ok.... scratches head


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

I can hear the fight announcer now...

"One is the son of God, one was reconstructed by man.... BOTH have died and come back to tell about it... In the red corner, weighing in at 180 pounds, standing 5'11", it's the son of God, the Messiah, JEEEESUUUUS CHRIIIIISTTTT! In the blue corner, standing at 7'2", weighing in at 430 pounds, the green, mean, fighting machine, FRANKENSTEIN'S MOOOOOONSTEEEEER!"

*crowd goes wild*


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Too funny  LOL



Sipesh said:


> I can hear the fight announcer now...
> 
> "One is the son of God, one was reconstructed by man.... BOTH have died and come back to tell about it... In the red corner, weighing in at 180 pounds, standing 5'11", it's the son of God, the Messiah, JEEEESUUUUS CHRIIIIISTTTT! In the blue corner, standing at 7'2", weighing in at 430 pounds, the green, mean, fighting machine, FRANKENSTEIN'S MOOOOOONSTEEEEER!"
> 
> *crowd goes wild*


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Top Billing?*

Since Jesus got top billing...it makes it seem like Franky was here first.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I think Frankie's in deep trouble!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

WTF? Thats funny..


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*A Siign I saw Yesterday:*

"Be yourself. Everyone else is all ready taken."


----------

